#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Διακοπή ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μετά την αυτόματη εγγραφή από το ΤΕΕ

## Selene

Μόλις αποφοίτησα από τη σχολή αρχιτεκτόνων του ΕΜΠ και θα έκανα αίτηση εγγραφής στο ΤΕΕ αυτή την εβδομάδα. Μου είπαν όμως ότι γίνεται αυτομάτως η εγγραφή μου και στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ εφόσον μπω στο ΤΕΕ και σήμερα μία υπάλληλος στο ΤΕΕ είπε ότι δεν γίνεται να διακόψω το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πριν το πέρας της πρώτης 3ετίας και θα πρέπει να είναι για σοβαρό λόγο (εργασία στο εξωτερικό πχ) για να εγκριθεί. 
Φυσικά δουλειά δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν και από Σεπτέμβρη θα ήθελα να κάνω ένα μεταπτυχιακό και μέχρι του χρόνου με καλύπτει η ασφάλεια των γονιών μου. Επομένως θα πληρώσω υποχρεωτικά 2-2μιση χρόνια τσάμπα? Δεν βρήκα τη σχετική νομοθεσία στο διαδίκτυο και θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση.
Ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν έχεις εργασία γιατί να γραφείς στο ΤΕΕ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ;
Τζάμπα λεφτά θα πληρώνεις.
Νομοθεσία για ποιο ακριβώς πράγμα αναζητάς; Ρώτησες στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να σου πουν σε ποιο ΦΕΚ θα βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις;

----------


## Selene

Γιατί όταν δουν ότι τέλειωσα τη σχολή θα με διαγράψουν απ'την ασφάλεια υγείας των γονιών μου.. Τελικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι στο ΤΕΕ χωρίς να πληρώνω ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.. :/

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι, δεν μπορείς να είσαι στο ΤΕΕ χωρίς να είσαι και στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ταυτόχρονα.
Η ασφάλεια υγείας είναι που σε καίει;

----------


## Selene

κυρίως η υγείας, γιατί αν κάποια στιγμή χρειαστεί κ μου πουν εκείνη την ώρα ότι είμαι ανασφάλιστη θα είναι αργά..

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Και αν βρω πρακτική με το καλό ίσως θα πρέπει να γραφτώ στο ΙΚΑ αντί για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, αλλά δε νομίζω σήμερα να καίγεται κανένας εργοδότης να ασφαλίσει κάποιον για 5 μήνες.

----------

